# Rembrandt



## brenin (14 Settembre 2017)

Una tela di piccolo formato (appena 19x22cm), uno spazio ristretto, in cui, dal fondo chiaro e vibrante, emerge in controluce, il volto di un giovane. La luce scivola sui suoi capelli scompigliati, sull'orecchio, sul collo, ma lascia indecifrabile lo sguardo: gran parte del viso resta immersa nell'ombra. 

 Rembrandt nel suo autoritratto si presenta così. 

In questo autoritratto, come in un altro molto simile ora a Monaco e in una serie di acqueforti dello stesso periodo, si mette in posa e prova a rappresentarsi. Lo sfondo e l'abbigliamento sono ridotti al minimo: l'autoritratto per lui è essenzialmente uno studio d'espressione, anche se non gli dispiace sfruttare l'occasione per presentarsi al meglio agli occhi del suo illustre protettore. 
I capelli scarmigliati possono servire a dare un'idea di immediatezza, i piccoli tocchi di luce a far risaltare il candore del colletto, qualche pennellata di bianco e di rosa a mettere in rilievo la guancia e il lobo dell'orecchio, mentre l'ombra è utile per addolcire i lineamenti e attenuare, sapientemente, la forma del naso. Utilizzando l'estremità della sua spazzola, Rembrandt fece leggeri graffi nel dipinto  ancora bagnato per accentuare i riccioli dei capelli tondeggianti.

Insomma, un po' si mostra davvero e un po' si inventa. E ce lo fa capire.Attirando e, allo stesso tempo, sfuggendo il nostro sguardo, in qualche modo, ammette che, più che se stesso, quello che intende davvero mostrare è il suo talento di pittore. Quel talento che gli permette, se vuole, di cambiare, con qualche pennellata, la fisionomia e l'espressione del suo volto dipinto e di farlo passare dalla malinconia alla gioia, dalla calma alla collera.
Ancora non si vuole scoprire di più. Lo farà più tardi nella lunga serie di autoritratti che dipingerà per quasi quarant'anni: più di novanta a formare una sorta di diario dipinto, in cui registrerà le gioie e, soprattutto, i dolori di un'intera esistenza.

Quello che, invece, ci consegna qui è il volto di un giovane, non toccato dai segni della vita. Un giovane che non conosce ancora il suo futuro, ma che è convinto di voler continuare a dipingere. Con il suo chiaroscuro accentuato, le sue pennellate energiche che alterna ai tratti delicati, la sua stesura spessa del colore o le velature sottili, le sue tinte scure, insomma con tutta l'originalità di uno stile che è già diventato il suo.  Ma quello che ha dentro, i suoi pensieri più profondi rimangono per ora avvolti nel mistero dell'ombra che gli nasconde lo sguardo. 

Sono capolavori come questo che rappresentano, per me, un ostacolo quasi insormontabile per " affrontare " diverse ( o forse anche molte ) opere di arte contemporanea.


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2017)

sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Foglia (14 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Una tela di piccolo formato (appena 19x22cm), uno spazio ristretto, in cui, dal fondo chiaro e vibrante, emerge in controluce, il volto di un giovane. La luce scivola sui suoi capelli scompigliati, sull'orecchio, sul collo, ma lascia indecifrabile lo sguardo: gran parte del viso resta immersa nell'ombra.
> 
> Rembrandt nel suo autoritratto si presenta così.
> 
> ...


Rembrandt non si è mica inventato nulla eh. Come quelli che lo precedettero (fino alle caverne), e quelli che lo seguirono. Cambia solo il linguaggio.  E' li il nuovo. Dove c'è da dire qualcosa di nuovo. C'è da farlo adeguando quello che c'è da dire al proprio tempo. Per questo che a noi generalmente piace di più  (in quanto più comprensibile) cio' che è stato  "filtrato" dalla storia. In effetti riconosco che è la migliore intermediaria, e più ce ne e'.... meglio e', da questo punto di vista.


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Rembrandt non si è mica inventato nulla eh. Come quelli che lo precedettero (fino alle caverne), e quelli che lo seguirono. Cambia solo il linguaggio.  E' li il nuovo. Dove c'è da dire qualcosa di nuovo. C'è da farlo adeguando quello che c'è da dire al proprio tempo. Per questo che a noi generalmente piace di più  (in quanto più comprensibile) cio' che è stato  "filtrato" dalla storia. In effetti riconosco che è la migliore intermediaria, e più ce ne e'.... meglio e', da questo punto di vista.


  Cambia il linguaggio, giusto, e cambiano i gusti, ma mentre un tempo l'arte era fruibile e almeno nelle sua forma esteriore era comprensibile dalla massa, oggi come oggi le "installazioni" sono appannaggio di una elite di iniziati, di critici e di danarosi, lontani dalle masse e dal loro sentire comune. E' questo ostacolo che la rende più lontana, oltre al fatto che avendo perso la sua funzione pratica, di decorazione, religiosa o altro, ma dovendo rendere conto in sostanza solo a se stessa e alla committenza si è trasformata nel tempo in una sorta di continua masturbazione celebrale futile. Consiglio la visione di due delle puntate di passepartout: Arte guelfa e arte ghibellina nella modernità. E ovviamente del film con Albertone Sordi dove la moglie seduta alla biennale di Venezia veniva scambiata per una installazione dal vivo......  )


----------



## Foglia (14 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambia il linguaggio, giusto, e cambiano i gusti, ma mentre un tempo l'arte era fruibile e almeno nelle sua forma esteriore era comprensibile dalla massa, oggi come oggi le "installazioni" sono appannaggio di una elite di iniziati, di critici e di danarosi, lontani dalle masse e dal loro sentire comune. E' questo ostacolo che la rende più lontana, oltre al fatto che avendo perso la sua funzione pratica, di decorazione, religiosa o altro, ma dovendo rendere conto in sostanza solo a se stessa e alla committenza si è trasformata nel tempo in una sorta di continua masturbazione celebrale futile. Consiglio la visione di due delle puntate di passepartout: Arte guelfa e arte ghibellina nella modernità. E ovviamente del film con Albertone Sordi dove la moglie seduta alla biennale di Venezia veniva scambiata per una installazione dal vivo......  )


Ma tu credi davvero che all'epoca l'arte di Rembrandt fosse veramente comprensibile o accessibile a tutti? La risposta è no


----------



## spleen (14 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che all'epoca l'arte di Rembrandt fosse veramente comprensibile o accessibile a tutti? La risposta è no


 Era inserita in un contesto che la rendeva comprensibile perlomeno ai suoi committenti. Vorrei vedere oggigiorno quanti di quelli che acquistano una installazione, senza spiegazione del critico che gliela fa piacere, cosa ci capiscono. Anche Tiziano fu criticato perchè i personaggi dell' assunta sembravano umili pescatori, per non parlare dei dipinti rifiutati a Caravaggio, però loro avevano un innegabile vantaggio, sapevano innovare la forma e trasmettere nel contempo le loro idee. Faccio fatica a vedere nei bambini impiccati da Cattelan il nuovo caravaggio, limite mio? Puo darsi. Le inutili menate della maggior parte degli artisti contemporanei che continuano a guardarsi il pisello producendo dagli anni 60 del 900 sempre più o meno le stesse cose, sinceramente mi annoiano. Non mi interessa la volonta continua di stupire che è il must contemporaneo, mi interessa il linguaggio e quello che dice. Non che oggi non ci sia del buono ovviamente, Bansky è un artista vero, secondo me, come pure Ericailcane.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Una tela di piccolo formato (appena 19x22cm), uno spazio ristretto, in cui, dal fondo chiaro e vibrante, emerge in controluce, il volto di un giovane. La luce scivola sui suoi capelli scompigliati, sull'orecchio, sul collo, ma lascia indecifrabile lo sguardo: gran parte del viso resta immersa nell'ombra.
> 
> Rembrandt nel suo autoritratto si presenta così.
> 
> ...


un capolavoro


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> un capolavoro


Assolutamente!


----------



## brenin (15 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> un capolavoro





danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente!


Considerato anche le dimensioni molto ridotte....  ( 19 x 22 )


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cambia il linguaggio, giusto, e cambiano i gusti, ma mentre un tempo l'arte era fruibile e almeno nelle sua forma esteriore era comprensibile dalla massa, oggi come oggi le "installazioni" sono appannaggio di una elite di iniziati, di critici e di danarosi, lontani dalle masse e dal loro sentire comune. E' questo ostacolo che la rende più lontana, oltre al fatto che avendo perso la sua funzione pratica, di decorazione, religiosa o altro, ma dovendo rendere conto in sostanza solo a se stessa e alla committenza si è trasformata nel tempo in una sorta di continua masturbazione celebrale futile. Consiglio la visione di due delle puntate di passepartout: Arte guelfa e arte ghibellina nella modernità. E ovviamente del film con Albertone Sordi dove la moglie seduta alla biennale di Venezia veniva scambiata per una installazione dal vivo......  )


Mh. In realtà il rapporto arte-elite-massa non è così lineare. Un Michelangelo non era sempre così compreso dalle "masse", mentre Dali e Warhol erano fondamentalmente icone pop, forse anche prima che artisti.
Il rapporto con una committenza elitaria è sempre stato quello (simile, almeno). Ma al momento le regole sono più complesse, i mezzi molteplici, e il confine tra cosa è arte e cosa no più sfumato (anche perchè definito da una comunità più eterogenea, e non solo da, che so, l'unico Vasari di turno).

Bellissima la scena di Sordi.


----------



## spleen (15 Settembre 2017)

Spot ha detto:


> Mh. In realtà il rapporto arte-elite-massa non è così lineare. Un Michelangelo non era sempre così compreso dalle "masse", mentre Dali e Warhol erano fondamentalmente icone pop, forse anche prima che artisti. Il rapporto con una committenza elitaria è sempre stato quello (simile, almeno). Ma al momento le regole sono più complesse, i mezzi molteplici, e il confine tra cosa è arte e cosa no più sfumato (anche perchè definito da una comunità più eterogenea, e non solo da, che so, l'unico Vasari di turno).  Bellissima la scena di Sordi.


  Sul fatto che il discorso sia complesso non ci piove, come pure sul fatto che gli attori della scena artistica si siano moltiplicati. Dobbiamo procedere per gusti, secondo me, pensando sempre cosa ci commuove o più semplicemente cosa appendermmo in tinello (per seguire la logica di un mio amico che ama l'arte in formato domestico e tende a semplificare le cose). In tinello mi appederei un Lempicka, non un Picasso, un Macke e non un Kandinsky, un Cailebotte e non un Renoir, un Licini sicuramente e non un Burri... e via andare. Siccome non posso ) Mi accontento quando posso di andarli a vedere nei musei. Capitolo Michelangelo: Michelangelo a veva sicuramente nella committenza della Cappella Sistina un suggeritore di rango, forse un cardinale che gli indicava i soggetti, troppo complessa sarebbe dovuta essere la sua formazione culturale per arrivare a tanto. Lui ci ha messo sicuramente la forma, la capacità di uscire dal rinascimento patinato di Raffaello riempiendo di forza e di volumi le sue "creature", ma la sua committenza lo aveva aiutato e suggerito. Sicuramente. (Giusto per parlare del rapporto artista - committente che è una casa importantissima e misconosciuta). ------- OT: come va?


----------



## Spot (15 Settembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sul fatto che il discorso sia complesso non ci piove, come pure sul fatto che gli attori della scena artistica si siano moltiplicati. Dobbiamo procedere per gusti, secondo me, pensando sempre cosa ci commuove o più semplicemente cosa appendermmo in tinello (per seguire la logica di un mio amico che ama l'arte in formato domestico e tende a semplificare le cose). In tinello mi appederei un Lempicka, non un Picasso, un Macke e non un Kandinsky, un Cailebotte e non un Renoir, un Licini sicuramente e non un Burri... e via andare. Siccome non posso ) Mi accontento quando posso di andarli a vedere nei musei. Capitolo Michelangelo: Michelangelo a veva sicuramente nella committenza della Cappella Sistina un suggeritore di rango, forse un cardinale che gli indicava i soggetti, troppo complessa sarebbe dovuta essere la sua formazione culturale per arrivare a tanto. Lui ci ha messo sicuramente la forma, la capacità di uscire dal rinascimento patinato di Raffaello riempiendo di forza e di volumi le sue "creature", ma la sua committenza lo aveva aiutato e suggerito. Sicuramente. (Giusto per parlare del rapporto artista - committente che è una casa importantissima e misconosciuta). ------- OT: come va?


A livello personalissimo, quello è il fascino del contemporaneo.. di fronte allo stesso lavoro, io posso innamorarmene profondamente e per altri può significare nulla, o può significare nulla. O, che so, bruttura. O banalità.
Non per masturbazione intellettuale, ma proprio per diverse sensibilità che spesso derivano dalla formazione personale - che, fortunatamente, è anche quella varia e complessa.

Rapporto artista-committenza.. quella è una porzione della storia dell'arte incredibilmente interessante (forse tra le più interessanti, anche perchè ti permette di avere uno sguardo su cosa ha mosso un'opera, o un artista, in certe direzioni. Ma spesso non preso tanto in considerazione, soprattutto a livello di studi accademici.


OT -- chiacchiere a parte, va bene, va bene. Per alcuni partire è un'enorme fortuna.
Spero vada bene anche a te


----------

